# Bad form but big??? :-0



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

In the gym that I go to I see loads of lads/blokes with terrible form, i.e. db curls which look like wind mills etc etc!! But the prob is that most of them are massive............how is this??


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Forbidden cell tech.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Corby said:


> In the gym that I go to I see loads of lads/blokes with terrible form, i.e. db curls which look like wind mills etc etc!! But the prob is that most of them are massive............how is this??


I bet you anything that most will be carrying some sort of injury though.

Do you mean massive as in loads of Muscle or massive as in Bulky/heavy/??

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

MXD said:


> Forbidden cell tech.


PMLS and also saying loads of prayers. 

Geo


----------



## madaxe (Jan 12, 2008)

I know what he means. According to all the sane advice they should never grow doing what they do. They may be able to lift big weights but should their muscles be big. For example, olympic lifters are strong but they do not have huge slabs of muscle as all they are interested in is getting the lift.

What do people think?


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

Most of them are just big with no cut, but I see the odd one now and again with terrible form who is big and lean! I know nothing about roids but they probably have something to do with it!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Cannot you not gain weight with poor form?


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Depending on certain body structures and height etc etc, and also years of training and mind muscle connection some very experienced trainers evolve exercises into their own form which may look bad to us but be working really well to them, but not rediculously wrong form , im talking a bit of variation and momentoum to increase pump and stress on a muscle.


----------



## itcanbetrue (Jun 20, 2008)

brickhoused said:


> Depending on certain body structures and height etc etc, and also years of training and mind muscle connection some very experienced trainers evolve exercises into their own form which may look bad to us but be working really well to them, but not rediculously wrong form , im talking a bit of variation and momentoum to increase pump and stress on a muscle.


en, that makes sense! maybe someday we can understand what they are doing when we are massive, too. but, i guess, Dorian yates is absolutely the exception!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

isnt ronnie coleman known for relatively bad form? at least on squats anyway?

he's not a bad size


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.t-nation.com/tmagnum/readTopic.do?id=1067897

Can't decide if that an arm exercise or back:confused1:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I cheat like a bastard on most of my final sets...

One of my dumbell curl videos was notorious on youtube (till i removed it) :lol:

See during the 60's & 70's it was popular to do a inital series of cheat curls then go for a series of strict curls after that.

Arnold, Ronnie, Jay, Nasser, ect they all cheat every single one of them did.

Sure Dorian Yates had great form/technique but he was the exception to the rule the majority of pro's cheat.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

In any case (good or bad form) the muscle is under tension and (probably with gear and lots of kcals) will grow.

correct form will just target the muscle better and reduce the risk of injury.

So whilst 20stone Trevor down at the gym might have terrible form, he would have a better physique had he trained with good form. but bad form will not mean he shouldnt grow.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

looks like it may be the start of an overhead press?


----------

